# boat blind



## remmi (Jan 7, 2002)

I need some idea's for a boat blind. I have a 16 ft deep v that I use for duck hunting and would like to put a blind on it this year. Any idea would be great weather it's a home made blind or a manufactured blind. Thanks guys


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

this is a commonly discussed topic here and other places over the years, so you may want to just search for "boat blind" or "scissor blind" and review the old posts.

Or just Google "scissor boat blind" or similar phrases, and you'll find a ton of information.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

PM sent. Steve


----------



## fowlmouth88 (Nov 28, 2009)

Mine is currently in the works right now almost done. I used electrical conduit and boat bimini parts for hinges and pipe ends. Made it into a sisscor blind with plastic netting zip tied to conduit. I will then zip tie the grass to it. I will post some pics of it when i get a chance. so far i only have about 70 bucks maybe in parts for the frame and all. Alls thats left to buy is the grass probably about 100 bux. so all in all 170 bucks not to bad for a boat blind.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

fowlmouth88 said:


> Mine is currently in the works right now almost done. I used electrical conduit and boat bimini parts for hinges and pipe ends. Made it into a sisscor blind with plastic netting zip tied to conduit. I will then zip tie the grass to it. I will post some pics of it when i get a chance. so far i only have about 70 bucks maybe in parts for the frame and all. Alls thats left to buy is the grass probably about 100 bux. so all in all 170 bucks not to bad for a boat blind.


Word of advice from past experience (and lots of previous discussions on the boards), stay away from PVC because it gets brittle in cold weather, and is generally not that durable. Made that mistake on my first blind, which lasted less than a season. EMT conduit of larger sizes is best because contrary to popular belief, these blinds do take a beating during a typical season.

One other thing...I first used plastic snow fence under fast grass, all zip tied together. Problem is I folded my blind down all the time, and the plastic snow fence does not fold easily, so it was tough to get the blind down very far. For my current blind, I used fiberglass net that is used for landscape fabric, which functions as a windbreak, and as a backing for the cover. And I now have camo netting instead of fastgrass just because the fastgrass tended to get frayed after two or three seasons of use, and obviously because of folding and unfolding. 

If your blind is going to stay up all season, and not be folded down all the time, then going with plastic snow fence, and fastgrass, would be fine. It's the compact, fold-up nature of my blind that put a lot of wear and tear into it.


----------



## fowlmouth88 (Nov 28, 2009)

some good tips there, I went with small EMT conduit already regret it but itll work. How much does that landscape fabric run?


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

fowlmouth88 said:


> some good tips there, I went with small EMT conduit already regret it but itll work. How much does that landscape fabric run?


Depends what brand, size, and obviously where you buy it. It comes in different widths and styles, and it's lightweight and fairly durable. Some are more like mesh, and some are like fabric. Cost wise, I can't recall, but I know it was lots cheaper than buying windskirt material that they make for blinds. I think I got mine at Lowe's, but it's been 3 or 4 years.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

I have an avery quick set in Killer Weed. Works good and there is a mesh on the camo to brush in with. Once its installed its very easy to take on and off. If you get one of these make sure you buy the tool to install the riv-nuts, makes it a ton easier


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

I modeled mine after this and seems to work real well. I had some free time when I did mine so I bought some of the military roll up waterproof bags, sewed them together and the put them on the conduit underneath the netting. Works great as a wind and water break.

http://www.theoutdoorsforum.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=2431


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Here is some pics of the one I did.....


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## remmi (Jan 7, 2002)

Thanks to all for the idea's I have some good idea's from everyone now I can start. Thank you.


----------

